# Election is no excuse for an unholy life (Robert Rollock)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 29, 2020)

Art thou unholy in life, and will tell me of election, that thou art chosen to life, before all eternity? I see no warrant thou hast, for it. If thou delight in wrong doing; I see no warrant, to say, thou art happy, thou hast only the bare name of a Christian.

Robert Rollock, _Lectures upon the first and second Epistles of Paul to the Thessalonians_ (Edinburgh: Robert Charteris, 1606), p. 185.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathco (Apr 30, 2020)

Daniel, I've been thoroughly enjoying the quotes from Rollock lately. I am largely unfamiliar with him, but very much like what you've posted so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

